# TMNT 2012 wo schauen/kaufen?



## kero81 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
hat jmd. ne Ahnung wo im Netz (legal natürlich) ich die TMNT2012 Folgen mit Englisher Sprache schauen kann oder mir die DVD´s im Originalton kaufen kann?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. Oktober 2014)

NetFlix?


----------



## kero81 (6. Oktober 2014)

Äääh, soll das jetzt ne Antwort sein oder ne Frage?!?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Oktober 2014)

Also bei Netflix gibt es TMNT


----------



## Amon (7. Oktober 2014)

Was ist TMNT?! Immer diese grenzdebilen Abkürzungen....


----------



## kero81 (8. Oktober 2014)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, davon wirds auch bald nen neuen Film geben.


----------



## Amon (8. Oktober 2014)

Das is ja aus der Steinzeit! [emoji16]


----------

